# Batch Befehl [HELP]



## bigfirestorm (16. September 2004)

Hallo,
Ich bin grade dabei einen Batchdatei zu schreiben die mir bei bestimmten Diensten anzeigen soll ob sie laufen oder nicht.
Ich mache das mit dem Programm sclist.exe

Für den Dienst "Telefonie" sieht das so aus:

sclist -r | FIND /N "Telefonie" >> c:\test.log

jetzt würde ich gerne in meiner Logdatei stehen haben: - "Telefonie" läuft oder - "Telefonie" läuft nicht
Wie kann ich das machen? mit ECHO is klar, aber wie?
Und wie kann ich eine Zeile in der Logdatei freilassen/überspringen? 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen.

Bin absoluter Batch-Anfänger, also nicht gleich die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen 

Gruss Jan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. September 2004)

Hallo!

Den Dienst finde ich über:

```
C:\>net start | find /N "Telefonie"
[41]   Telefonie
```

Danach Frage ich einach die Umgebungsvariable %ERRORLEVEL% ab:

```
C:\>echo %ERRORLEVEL%
0
```

Wert: 0 Befehl war erfolgreich ("Telefonie" gefunden)


```
C:\>net start | find /N "Telefonieeeeee"

C:\>echo %ERRORLEVEL%
1
```
Wert: 1 Befehl war nicht erfolgreich ("Telefonieeeee" nicht gefunden)

Und das Ganze mals CMD Skript

Tel.cmd

```
@echo off
net start | find /N "Telefonieeee"
IF NOT %ERRORLEVEL% == 0 GOTO ELSE
   echo "Telefonie gestartet"
   GOTO :ENDIF
:ELSE
   echo "Telefonie nicht gestartet"
:ENDIF
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## bigfirestorm (16. September 2004)

Danke Tom!
hat wunderbar funktioniert ;-)


----------

